# Help in choosing gaming mouse



## shade1 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi everyone
I am looking to buy a good mouse for myself as i find my current mouse to be too small.
I am looking to specifically try gaming mice as they would be new to me.I will use the mouse to play fps games like metro 2033,rpgs like skyrim along with daily pc use.I have selected these 2 models
1)Logitech G300
2)Razer Abyssus
I am confused between these two.
About the G300 ,i like its customisable lighting,shape, grip support and Logitech's 3 year warranty along with lower price.What i find annoying about this mouse is that there are 2 extra buttons on both sides of the mouse,they take up space and i don't really need them.
About the Abyssus , i like its looks and simple design.what i don't like about it is its high price and only 1,2 year warranty.I was heavily leaning towards the Logitech mouse because of its custom lighting and 3 year warranty but i  am really confused now.Ideally i would have liked the g300 mouse as it is without the 4 extra buttons,i tried to find other mouse with customizable lighting and was surprised to find that its actually one of a kind.As far as dpi is concerned i rather play games with  senstivity set on low and it does not really matter much to me.
What are your thoughts on it ,which one should i go for.


----------



## sksundram (Jan 7, 2014)

My vote goes to G300.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 7, 2014)

i suggest to get g300 or even g400 if budget permits.


----------



## shade1 (Jan 7, 2014)

How is the durability of razer products,don't they last long ??


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 7, 2014)

G400 handsdown if budget permits. Otherwise G300.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 7, 2014)

Try to avoid razer and yeah if possible try to get G400


----------



## SharkTooth (Feb 18, 2014)

Can anyone help me?

I bought this mouse
Shop for Reconnect RAUMB1004 Gaming Optical Mouse at Reliance Digital (I know I know I'm a cheapskate and should spend more on gaming peripherals)

It looks exactly the same as Logitech G300.The problem is It didn't come with any bundled software and the logitech software for G300 won't detect the mouse. I've installed Intellimouse software too that doesn't recognise the mouse either, so i cannot configure the extra mouse buttons 

Can anyone help me with this?


----------

